# The worst gig you ever had?



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

I've had a few sour gigs and wondered about other's experience. My worst gig happened about three years ago; my band-at-the-time was double booked at a bar for a halloween event. The bar owner, who made the mistake, was gracious about it and as we were booked first we were the headliners, even though the three other bands were better known. 

So ... to start it's all good - we had about a lot of people come specifically to see us (and have issues at the door with the cover to see the other bands) in addition to the 100 or so that came for the other bands . Our drummer had other ideas as to our success that evening. He was absolutely toasted ... the first few songs were good but then he completely lost his place on the planet earth. I actually had to physically pull him off the drums when the second (and, that evening, much better) band took the stage ... We played one more embarassing set and called it a night.

Kudo's to the owner who still paid us ... I am not sure I would have...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had a few.

Guitarist and drummer both got way too drunk/stoned at a gig last year and we were SLOPPY. I rarely drink anything other than water so am very aware of the other guys.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've also had a couple gigs where we didn't get paid or paid less than promised. 

I'm actually pretty nervous about a NewYears Eve gig we have booked for this year.


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

A year ago we played at a big corporate function on the waterfront in Vancouver. Awesome huge room with great acoustics, nice big stage, amazing food and a really appreciative audience. However, by the third set our singer/guitarist was so plastered that he started yelling into the mike, "Comeon you F____'in (insert company name here) get up and F___'in dance. The rest of us were scoping out the exit doors and figuring what equipment we could carry while running. Needless to say he's not in the band anymore, unfortunately because of his exit we don't play as much as we used to either. Such a shame talented people often have developed a dependence "on the bottle." It's sometimes hard to know what is better, not having the drunk in the band (who has embarrased us on other occasions and had us fired from a weekly gig because he started swearing at the owner of the bar) or not playing much anymore. We all miss the frequency we had been playing... :confused-smiley-010


----------

